

Ask HN: Making my app mobile? - bgnm2000

Hey guys,<p>So I've been working on a fitness app for a couple of months now - its still in its early stages, but its closing in on 200 members pretty quick. That said, as I continue to work on and improve the app - the greater need I feel for a simple mobile version (i.e. logging in and data entry).<p>My question is this: should I make a quick and dirty version for mobile browsers so it can work on all devices? Or should I focus on releasing an iphone app for now (which would take me longer than the mobile browser version) and come back to android/blackberry apps later (probably 6-8 months down the road)?<p>This isn't going to be a huge value prop for the product, just kind of a needed feature right now, so I don't want to spend needless amounts of time on it while the product still needs more iterations, and the team is comprised of just me.<p>About the app - its for weight lifters, not the average joe looking to get skinny. (feel free to give it a look at liftrr.com)
======
biggitybones
As someone with a blackberry that's been looking for something like this for a
while, I vote mobile site since blackberry is usually the last one to get an
app :)

But seriously, if you're not looking to spend a lot of time on it I'd go with
the mobile site option. It works for everyone right away, is going to be the
easiest to implement (basics only, of course) short term, and you can gauge
what the demand is like for mobile use.

~~~
bgnm2000
Thanks for the comment biggitybones! I agree!

I will definitely post it here when the mobile version is up!

